# What's your Occupation/Study etc?



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

I've just finished my first year at the University of Bath. I'm studying chemical engineering


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

i am an analyst at a law enforcement agency, my unit does some pretty neat stuff... ... hubby works at the same place... in a different unit... he does really really cool stuff.... he travels and travels and travels....


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm a stay at home semi-retired goof off. I worked for the first 12 years of our marriage in communications for Boeing (the ones who make the aircraft) but quit in 2000.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Vida I lived in kansas for a year... Leavenworth but no, I was not an inmate!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> Vida I lived in kansas for a year... Leavenworth but no, I was not an inmate!


I've been to Leavenworth once. Not the prison but stayed there when going to a concert at some outdoor place near there in Bonner Springs. We are about 3 hours south and west of there.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I loved it there... played in the canyons all day long... it was fun.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm a stay at home mom.  I have just about a year left to be here...  before my little one goes to school. Before this I worked in the office of several car dealerships (warranties, ar/ap, sales(wo)man, financing, ended up office mgr. Then I moved to Missouri, worked in radiology at the local hospital, hated it after 2years then went to work with my brother welding boat props. Got married and had babies lol :lol: I don't have a clue where I want to work when I get Eli in school. :?


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

At this point in my life, I am a full time student, wife, mother, home maker, maid, taxi driver, cook, gardener, dog trainer, mechanic, handy- (wo)man, life guard, baby sitter... ... Alright I might of gotten carried away a bit, but you get the idea. Most days I spend tending to my home, my son and my husband, and after all of that is finished, I work on my homework. I am working toward my B.S in Paralegal Studies, I hope to some day work in a nice little law firm making heaps of money  After all of that is done, if there is enough time in the day, (there usually isn't) I find time for myself. 

I dont have a whole lot of time for hobbies. I used to LOVE scrap booking, painting, drawing, taking pictures ... But even that has taken a back seat to my studies. The time I get to spend riding is VERY precious to me because it's "MY" time, and no one else's. Riding is so much different than my other hobbies because I make time to do it each week, and after I'm done with school, and my son starts school himself, I hope to devote a much larger portion of my time to riding and all the other joys of horse ownership.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Moxie said:


> At this point in my life, I am a full time student, wife, mother, home maker, maid, taxi driver, cook, gardener, dog trainer, mechanic, handy- (wo)man, life guard, baby sitter... ... Alright I might of gotten carried away a bit, but you get the idea. Most days I spend tending to my home, my son and my husband, and after all of that is finished, I work on my homework. I am working toward my B.S in Paralegal Studies, I hope to some day work in a nice little law firm making heaps of money  After all of that is done, if there is enough time in the day, (there usually isn't) I find time for myself.
> 
> I dont have a whole lot of time for hobbies. I used to LOVE scrap booking, painting, drawing, taking pictures ... But even that has taken a back seat to my studies. The time I get to spend riding is VERY precious to me because it's "MY" time, and no one else's. Riding is so much different than my other hobbies because I make time to do it each week, and after I'm done with school, and my son starts school himself, I hope to devote a much larger portion of my time to riding and all the other joys of horse ownership.


....over acheiver....


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I will be going to a horse college this coming fall. Equestrian Science and Horse Technology for two years. Associates degrees. I'm so psyched!!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> > At this point in my life, I am a full time student, wife, mother, home maker, maid, taxi driver, cook, gardener, dog trainer, mechanic, handy- (wo)man, life guard, baby sitter... ... Alright I might of gotten carried away a bit, but you get the idea. Most days I spend tending to my home, my son and my husband, and after all of that is finished, I work on my homework. I am working toward my B.S in Paralegal Studies, I hope to some day work in a nice little law firm making heaps of money  After all of that is done, if there is enough time in the day, (there usually isn't) I find time for myself.
> ...


LOL


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Well when i aint ridin horses, i am either workin here at home fixin stuff or mowin. Then i work at my grandma's out near Guthrie, and i mow and do tons of other stuff just to help her out (she is 65), cuase she needs help keepin up with her land. Then on tuesdays i volunteer at a handicap Ranch, and that is about 3 hour cause 1st class is tackin up, then 2nd class we have one group of kids, then 3rd class we get another set of kids. 

Also i work at Ace hardware and my usual schedule is; Mon.,thurs.,sat.,sun. so ya i am abit of a handy man. i dont like my job at all though! 


I am goin to college this fall to begin my Business Major, then after that i will persue a Minor in Horses. I plan on doin some Ranch Management class and such, what i want to do is own my own Ranch but i also want to TRAIN horses. So this should be fun


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Im going into my Junior year in high school and when im done htere want to got to the Unvirserity of Georgia and im going to be a Pharmasists


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> > At this point in my life, I am a full time student, wife, mother, home maker, maid, taxi driver, cook, gardener, dog trainer, mechanic, handy- (wo)man, life guard, baby sitter... ... Alright I might of gotten carried away a bit, but you get the idea. Most days I spend tending to my home, my son and my husband, and after all of that is finished, I work on my homework. I am working toward my B.S in Paralegal Studies, I hope to some day work in a nice little law firm making heaps of money  After all of that is done, if there is enough time in the day, (there usually isn't) I find time for myself.
> ...



bahaha :lol: :lol: 


I work full time and go to school full time, too. Business Administration (ick). The workplace is a billing company (also, ick). I wear many hats, AR, AP, and HR.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Lol Moxie your life sounds soo busy!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm Tom's secretary. I don't really do much all day, and can go by the horses whenever. I also take care of our 2 tiny rooms, the dog, and the ferrets.

I went to a semester of college (University of Rhode Island) but didn't like it there, so during the winter break, i moved in with Tom. I was an undecided major, but was thinking about early childhood education or something in business.

The only "me" time i really get is when i'm by the horses, and its even better now since we moved them. I can't stand being at home, but i know for my and Tom's sanity I have to go home and keep it as clean and tidy as possible.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

No need for words.


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Right now I work for arcatapet.com, but I just gave my notice!!! Woohoo!!! (I've worked here for 4 LONG years)

I start the Secondary Teaching Credential Program (English) at Humboldt State in August, and I'll be student teaching 7th grade Language Arts/Social Studies come Fall. Can't wait to meet my kids and get started!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

well, im working at a tanning salon for this summer, but this fall i will start upper secondary school on a naturescience course :wink:


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

M2G you have a very great job and be proud out it!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

buckaroo2010 said:


> M2G you have a very great job and be proud out it!


Just as important as every other career out there


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I have MUCH respect for EMT's! I have been in a few ambulances and I'll have to say that despite the circumstances, the EMT's made me feel comfortable and a little less scared. Each ride I had to take, I made sure to write a thank you letter because of people like you, M2G. Thank you for all of your services! 





BTW.... WHY YOU GOTTA BE PICKIN' ON ME FARMPONY!?!?! :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

you're welcome :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I just graduated my upper secondary school so officially I'm a secondary school graduated. Because the upper secondary school gives a general education only I haven't a vocation yet.

I could say I'm a bum at the moment . I haven't even got a summerjob so I'm lazing at (my parents') home and living under the aegis of my parents' money. I'm 18 year old just now.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

TaMMa89 said:


> I just graduated my upper secondary school so officially I'm a secondary school graduated. Because the upper secondary school gives a general education only I haven't a vocation yet.
> 
> I could say I'm a bum at the moment . I haven't even got a summerjob so I'm lazing at (my parents') home and living under the aegis of my parents' money. I'm 18 year old just now.


Nothing wrong with being a bum at your age. I lived off and on with my parents till I was around 22. I worked for them so I guess it was a sort of trade off. I guess I should have fussed and made them pay me more so I could move out :lol:


----------



## Zanesgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

I just started collecting donations for SEDA (Seeing Eye Dogs Australia), and am about to start a vet nurse course, plus am looking into becoming a guide dog instructor, but we'll wait and see.

bdna


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

I'm a full time student and I work full time as well. I'm getting my degree in Criminal Justice and then I plan on going to law school once I graduate. I work at property management company at the clubhouse of a brand new development. I know it sounds kinda evil, but the best part of the job is driving through the neighborhoods in the development and writing the violation letters. lol.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> TaMMa89 said:
> 
> 
> > I just graduated my upper secondary school so officially I'm a secondary school graduated. Because the upper secondary school gives a general education only I haven't a vocation yet.
> ...


.

Thanks Vida . If I don't start a post-graduate education in this year I think I'll go to a employment office when other start their schools. Ofcourse I've watched advertisements if there would be vacancies there. I've even sent some applications but I haven't got any job yet.


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Brightside- where in Cali are you?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

brightside said:


> I'm a full time student and I work full time as well. I'm getting my degree in Criminal Justice and then I plan on going to law school once I graduate. I work at property management company at the clubhouse of a brand new development. I know it sounds kinda evil, but the best part of the job is driving through the neighborhoods in the development and writing the violation letters. lol.


That's what I'm starting in August as well. Taking the fast track option tho so I can cut a year off.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm a riding instructor/trainer! I hate to brag.... but i LOVE my job! I basically get paid to play at the barn!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm going to school majoring in Pre-Med right now. Going into my Junior year. I hope to go to medical school and become an Orthopedic Surgeon


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

I graduated with a dual degree in Sociology and Anthropology in 2007. But decided not to use it because I wanted to focus on my horse riding. I also got married that summer. Got a job at a jumping stable...exercising about 7-8 horses a day. Taught a few lessons on the side...decided I hate teaching lessons. Did A LOT of barn chores...decided I never wanted to own a full-scale training facility. Started doing photography, graphics design, website design for that jumping facility and an AQHA breeding facility...liked that but the work tends to be seasonal and not very lucrative. Then I got pregnant...so now I'm a barefoot and pregnant stay at home housewife...although I think I missed the boat on the whole housewives do the chores thing...because I only vacuum, dust and do laundry. My husband cleans the bathroom, does all the dishes and all the cooking.

I don't plan on working again (indefinitely). My main priority this year is to take care of the baby. Next spring Im going to start looking for a jumping horse to start campaigning next fall on the Amateur circuit. I figure one day if the cards fall in place maybe I'll go back and get my masters in anthropology so that I can do field research.


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

geewillikers said:


> Brightside- where in Cali are you?


I'm in Rocklin/Roseville area. where are you?


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

I'm up in Humboldt. Peeps think they're way 8) here :lol:


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

geewillikers said:


> I'm up in Humboldt. Peeps think they're way 8) here :lol:


lol yeah, if you go a stone's throw away from me to Granite Bay, people think they're super wonderful there too. :roll: lol


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I am a fish biologist for the state of Washington. I work with trout, warmwater fish and grass carp. I operate an 18 foot electroshocking boat and do surveys on fish at night. I interview anglers on what they are catching at the lakes, oversee our youth fishing program in our region and write reports.

It's a lot of fun. Set me own schedule, outside (though sometimes in not very cool weather!).


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Well im gonna be a random one...... im studying a diploma in art.

am drawing...painting..photography...design..and all that kinda thing.

ha altho im also working part time at a hotel doing housekeeping :roll: but theres no way that will be my lifetime job


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm still studying at college, and I'm trying to decide whether to do a business degree or a nursing degree at uni next year.


----------

